# Colt goverment pocketlite .380



## sflett (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a colt goverment pocketlite and I was wondering if anybody knew where to buy additional magizines for it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out CDNN investments.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Three separate sellers on Gunbroker......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

• Numrich Arms/Gun Parts Corp.
• Colt Parts
• Brownells
• Triple K Magazines


----------

